

Pre-Launch Details of T-Mobile's New LTE Network - brendan_gill
http://opensignal.com/reports/t-mobile-lte-rollout/

======
rayiner
It's not super-useful to measure the speed of a network nobody is using yet.
AT&T gives me 5-6 megabits in a skyscraper in midtown Manhattan, in the middle
of the afternoon. I'd be very surprised to see T-Mobile, with its limited
resources and limited spectrum be able to come close.

Which is ultimately why it was a total disaster that the DOJ nixed the
ATT/T-Mobile merger. Now you've got two carriers with not enough spectrum
versus Verizon that's sitting on a fat 20 MHz nationwide band.

~~~
endemic
I thought T-Mob just got a major spectrum influx due to the failed merger,
plus they bought some from Verizon last year. And they're doing that merger w/
MobilePCS.

~~~
rayiner
Right, but it was at the expense of AT&T.

------
lnanek2
Feels weird defending a competitor, but Samsung has officially announced
details of their new phone's US processor choice that conflict with this post.
What this company witnessed was probably an engineering sample with different
hardware than the eventual shipping version.

Makes me wonder about how solid the rest of their information is. Carriers
have test labs that can deliver any sort of signal to a phone. So maybe some
of the test results are just from an LTE node at a test lab and have nothing
to do with that being a launch city. If something isn't announced it may never
even see the light of day anyway.

~~~
fpgeek
T-Mobile is actually expected to be launching an LTE version of the Galaxy S3
soon: [http://www.androidcentral.com/t-mobile-set-launch-
galaxy-s3-...](http://www.androidcentral.com/t-mobile-set-launch-
galaxy-s3-lte-soon-march-27)

Given that, I think it is very possible they misidentified the device. As many
have noted, the designs of the S3 and S4 are quite similar. And unlike an S4,
it would make sense for T-Mobile's LTE S3 to have a Snapdragon S4, like all of
the other US S3s.

~~~
brendan_gill
Op here, we're pretty sure its the Galaxy S IV. The model number, which is
what we use to identify it, is the SGH-M919 and all other specs e.g. the
screen resolution match up to the S IV, rather than the S III. The other
comment on it being an engineering device and the chipset for commercial
launch is a fair point though.

